# Lovely church int middler nowhere - June 2013



## shatners (Jun 17, 2013)

So I went to scope out a place I have been looking at for a while and it was a bit busy with traffic when I got there.... went home through the country side and stumbled totally by chance on this little beaut, literally in the middle of a field in a village of three houses!

Not sure what the crack is,it really is just in the middle of a field, fairly empty apart from a load of wooden chairs, doors left wide open definitely not functional any more, in fact there's a sheet of wood hung on the door which says ''No longer a place of worship - ground remains consecrated'' which I read to mean there's no security but if you smash the place up GOD WILL KNOW! lol

Lovely old place to spend half an hour anyway.... pics OM-D EM5 and a 17mm... ta for looking!





































































































​

Ta for looking !


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 17, 2013)

*Bloody gorgeous little place!! Well found that man!! *


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 17, 2013)

Beautiful. Ta for sharing


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 17, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## skankypants (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah,a proper corcker that one M..great find and great photos!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 17, 2013)

wow shots of of ACENESS!!! and whadda place!


----------



## MrDan (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, what I'd give to stumble across something like this! Lovely shots.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 18, 2013)

That stained glass is beautiful!
fantastic pics, Thanks!


----------



## night crawler (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant, looks like it is looked after, conservation trust maybe.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 18, 2013)

the candle and the out of focus window shot is absolutely superb. Top marks there.


----------



## chubs (Jun 18, 2013)

some of those shots are briliant!! enjoyed this, thank you!


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Fantastic shots of a fantastic looking location!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cracking stained glass,great report.


----------



## Walrus75 (Jun 19, 2013)

shatners said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Ta for looking !


Died exactly 90 years, to the day, before I was born.
Fantastic shots of the stained glass windows, and good to see that the eejits haven't found the place and trashed it.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 19, 2013)

Your shots are absolutely gorgeous! Wonderful place, great report


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 19, 2013)

very nice snaps as always mate


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 19, 2013)

very nice mate


----------



## shatners (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers all....appreciate the kind comments


----------



## Gothicangel (Jun 21, 2013)

WOW what a brill find


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 21, 2013)

Very nicely done as always


----------



## krela (Jun 21, 2013)

Wow, beautifully shot!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 21, 2013)

Top notch photography as is the norm with your reports good stuff


----------



## Big Bill (Jun 24, 2013)

What an amazing find!

Love the shots of the windows, full of colour!


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 27, 2013)

Stunning - simply wonderful place, and beautifully captured. Lovely evocative shot of little Kate's grave. Four months old - in 1898 infant mortality was so high - may she rest in peace.


----------



## Kristi Kringle (Jun 27, 2013)

Thank you. This was a wonderful find. Thank you so much for sharing it with us. Wish I lived near it so I could go in there and pray- so cool! Also your photographs are really lovely.


----------



## danXX20 (Jun 29, 2013)

great photography, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dissimulate (Jun 30, 2013)

Lovely set of pics, pin sharp!
Looks like a lovely little place and totally vandalism free


----------



## MissKreeper (Jul 2, 2013)

Lovely little place, kinda sad that it is no longer used. the windows are lush


----------

